# The Role of IL-16 in Infectious and Immune-Mediated Inflammatory Diseases.



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Journal of Interferon & Cytokine Research. 2006 Aug Not-So-Sweet Sixteen: The Role of IL-16 in Infectious and Immune-Mediated Inflammatory Diseases.Immunobiology, Centocor R&D, Radnor, PA 19087.Over the past two decades, our understanding of interleukin-16 (IL-16) has increased substantially. Initial studies characterizing IL-16 as a chemotactic cytokine (but not a chemokine) just scratched the surface of the unique properties of this cytokine. Since then, scientists have determined that IL-16 has a wide range of effects on cells, including upregulation of CD25, induction of cells to progress to the G(1) phase, inhibition of antigen- specific proliferation yet with retained antigen nonspecific proliferative properties, and discovery of a novel neuronal form with unique properties. *Recently, a plethora of studies have implicated IL-16 in exacerbation of infectious, immune-mediated, and autoimmune inflammatory disorders, including atopic dermatitis, irritable bowel syndrome, systemic lupus erythematosus, neurodegenerative disorders, and viral infections. * Herein, we review the body of evidence supporting a role for IL-16 in infectious and immune-mediated inflammatory disorders and explore the known and possible mechanism of actions in the numerous diseases.


----------

